# New species on the fly



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

I went out to a local pond for a few hours yesterday, from about 7pm - 9pm. I was using a small foam hopper (size 12 3xl curved hook) with a little (size 14?) nymph. Basically a pheasant tail nymph with rubber legs and black bead chain eyes.

I caught a few little bluegill/warmouth, but all were tiny. Then a little bit later, i cast out about 25-30 feet towards the middle of the pond. I let the rings settle then started a slow, strip-strip-pause retrieve. My hopper went down so i thought i had a bluegill on the nymph. I set the hook and began retrieving line. I could tell right away this wasn't a bluegill, too heavy. I thought bass, but the fish kept just pulling straight down and towards deeper water. Carp? wasn't sure. A few minutes later i pulled this little guy out of the water:



















This is my second cat i have hooked, but first one i landed. The first one this spring snapped a hook. Funny, it was also on a little size 14 nymph while bluegill fishing.


Anyone know of ways to target them more specifically? I would love to catch more.


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

I've had great luck with woolly buggers and olive and white clousers.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I am jealous I have yet to catch a catfish on the fly.


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

It was fun, strong fighter for such a little guy. I was surprised because the fly was only about 18" deep, and it was bright and sunny. I'm assuming he came up to inspect the hopper and saw the nymph.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

Nice! I've caught a few channel cats by accident on the fly and those guys put up one heck of a fight, even the smaller ones.

Congrats on a new species!


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

imalt said:


> I am jealous I have yet to catch a catfish on the fly.


Ive caught bullheads in Indian creek on wooly buggers. Ive thought about throwing some clousers up against the old dam in Hamilton for some channel cats but theyre doing so much work there that Ive just decided to stay away.


----------

